# Various Equipment/Setups



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

My stereo:
Crown K2 amps (2x)
Crown USM-810 (x over and 128 parametric EQ's)
DC Gold N7R speakers
JL 13w7 (Dual 18" PR, 8.6 cuft)

TV Setup:
LC-45GD4U
Dish DP625
Sony DVP NS725P
Crown CTS 8200 amp
Crown USM-810
Klipsch Synergy F1 (2x)
MTX HR-825 C (ceiling rears, 2x)
X-Site XS1580 (15") sonosub, 10.6 cuft

In Home:
Crown CTS 8200
Crown USM-810
Shure Auxpander 8x8 matrix mixer (room routing/level control)
MTX HR-825C (10x):Kitchen (4), Living (2), Bed (2), Porch (2)

Various:
Crown K1 Amps (2x)
DBX Driverack PA
DBX RTA-M
MTX HR-825C
Yamaha HTR-5830
X-Site XS1580 (15") sonosub, 10.6 cuft
IBM Thinkpad X60 Tablet
Creative Audigy 2 Notebook (KX Drivers)
Sandisk Sansa E200v2
Sony MDR-V700DJ headphones
Sony MDR-EX55LP
JVC HA-FX34


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice equipment. What's the tuning frequency on the JL 13w7 PR sub?


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

umm WinISD Pro says 14 hz  I have 'pocket doors' on my closet... at 15 hz I can make them resonate and sway in the pocket 

EDIT: to be specific, the -3db point is 14 hz, I am assuming that is what you were referring to


----------

